# meeting for the rest of the year?



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm just curious will there ever be any meeting this year, or do to the covind-19 not till next year. I also still have the par meter.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Joey, how do I meet you to get the PAR meter?

I will gladly pay $50 for a few hours of use. Donation to the club, no problem.

Let me know.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

niko said:


> Joey, how do I meet you to get the PAR meter?
> 
> I will gladly pay $50 for a few hours of use. Donation to the club, no problem.
> 
> Let me know.


I forgot to give it back in Jan. and no search parties are coming to look for me yet. I could meet you some where to let to borrow it.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Bump, hey niko you still have the par meter. how's it coming along with the d.i.y. lights ?


----------

